# Looking for actor training videos



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

Anyone know of any good sources? I may be involved in haunt actor training this season and am looking for any good videos, books, etc...


----------



## ylbissop (Sep 6, 2007)

I would suggest

http://www.thehalloweentheatre.com/videos.html

and try not to get "board board board board board"


----------



## Austin:) (May 23, 2007)

I pretty sure i started twitching after 5:06


----------



## thisisaric (Sep 17, 2007)

Yeah I've seen part of the scare school videos, and they are good. Also check out his other videos such as mind games.
YouTube - BrainseedsPro's Channel


----------

